# Helms 24 Information?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am currently considering to buy a sailboat (my first) to sail on the Potomac south of DC. I am looking at a Helms 24 amongst others (Rhodes 22, Catalina 22, Beneteau 23). I have never heard of Helms before but the design and cabin layout looks interesting. Does anyone have any experience and/or information about Helms? Designer, Builder, Quality, Reputation, etc... Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Helms was a small Florida builder of inexpensive, mediocre designed boats. For the most part these are neither good boats nor are they really awful. If I remember which model this is correctly, one area of problems with these boats is the encapsulation envelope which in at least one discussion between owners tends to leak and be very hard to repair. 

Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

algernon, disregard the reply from jeff. helms yachts were produced in irmo s.c. from the early 70''s until the mid 80''s. jack helms was a funiture builder who also buit y-flyers and lightnings. in the early 70''s he basicly copied the catalina 22 but added 3 feet to the cockpit. around 76 he started to produce the 24, which was designed by a john holmes,ha ha. i own two 24''s and though ive raced, and owned many other boats my 1981 helms 24 is still my baby, even thoug she is no speedster.(on par with a catalina 25 speed wise but much better quality wise with a really nice interior. helms also built a 27(a streached 24) a 30 and a 33 of which only 11 were built i believe. do a google search for helms,24,sailboat and see what you come up with. good luck. michael


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sailcharlottes reply is correct. Helms Yachts were built in Irmo SC not in Florida. The build quality of the hull is excellent and the quality of the overall boat is good for the time. I sail a helms 30 that is all original and holding up very well after 23 years. Original sails, rigging, mast, wiring, engine,etc... outside of normal maintaince items. As with anything else, it has to be maintained. The fit and finish of the interior is a little lacking but for the money, it is fine. On the performance side, even with my 23 year old sails I can outrun most other 30 footers that aren''t tricked out for racing. Reefed down in a blow she handles well and her lines are far prettier than other plastic of the time and especially compared to the looks of modern tubs.

Randy


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Algernon,

I recently bought a Helms 24 docked at Washington Sailing Marina on the Potomac. I can put you in touch with the Helms owners'' email list, website, etc. and give you links to blue book values for used Helms and other info. Email me at: [email protected]

Allen Flanigan

Alexandria, VA


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Michael,

According to the surveyor (Peter Hartoft) who surveyed my boat prior to purchase, the 24 was designed by Stuart G. Windley. Can''t really find anything on the internet to confirm this, though.


----------



## SaltyRob (Sep 3, 2007)

*Helms 24 Information*

I just ran across this thread and I happen to have a copy of the Helms 24 Brochure. The Helms 24 was designed by Stuart G. Windley, Built by Jack A. Helms Co. of Irmo, SC. My vessel was orginally purchased from P. Evanson Boat Co, Inc. Riverside NJ(now G. Winter Sailing Center). I very much enjoyed it, sailed it mostly on the Delaware River, but did take it to the Cheasapake Bay. Would buy another one if I were in the market for that size boat.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

SaltyRob-

It is generally considered poor net etiquette to revive dead threads...like this one... it would probably be better if you started your own thread.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Lighten up, Dog. He provided good information that flows well with the rest of the thread. Anyone looking for info on the Helms 24 will find it all right here. Or would you rather have it spread all over, like the coffee pot threads? (G)


----------



## Tartan34C (Nov 21, 2006)

SaltyRob said:


> I just ran across this thread and I happen to have a copy of the Helms 24 Brochure. The Helms 24 was designed by Stuart G. Windley, Built by Jack A. Helms Co. of Irmo, SC. My vessel was orginally purchased from P. Evanson Boat Co, Inc. Riverside NJ(now G. Winter Sailing Center). I very much enjoyed it, sailed it mostly on the Delaware River, but did take it to the Cheasapake Bay. Would buy another one if I were in the market for that size boat.


Rob,
Does that brochure have a usable sailplan? I don't have one for that boat so if it's readable is there any way you can send me a copy?
Thanks and all the best,
Robert Gainer


----------



## rebourn (May 16, 2010)

*helms24*

i iam purhasing a helms 24 in the upper peninsula mich, she is in perfect shape and with my limited boat exsperance, grew up sailing a 33 seabird yawl with my father on lake mich. i do know how to sail, the basics and by know meens clame to be a exspert. iam interested in any one who has sailed one on the great lakes, coastal wise. by looking at the rigging i dont think she could handle heavey winds, but i may be wrong. i would like to know if there is any information on how i could rig her so be more comfertable about her should i get caught in weather. i relize that a close watch on conditions should be priority but it has bean my exsperance the lakes can change literly in a matter of minutes. i know eather way i will be very happy with her. its just by pure luck i ran into this boat and i am reading these posts daily. shoul any one have any information i would greatly appriciate it. i also read a post from a man that was in nead of a helms24 decal copy i have one on disk it came with the boat you can contact me . hapy sailing


----------



## Korte (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello, I just bought a Helms 24 for an amazing price. I have one problem, it did not come with a rudder. I have the ability to CAD one but I have no understanding of the dimensions that I would need. If anyone out there has any information that might help me in the rudder design I would greatly appreciate it. Also, if there is anyone that has an old manual, or guide that I could have that would be great too. I am seeking all the info that I can find. Thanks.


----------



## Teddy Helms 24 (Apr 29, 2021)

TSOJOURNER said:


> I am currently considering to buy a sailboat (my first) to sail on the Potomac south of DC. I am looking at a Helms 24 amongst others (Rhodes 22, Catalina 22, Beneteau 23). I have never heard of Helms before but the design and cabin layout looks interesting. Does anyone have any experience and/or information about Helms? Designer, Builder, Quality, Reputation, etc... Thanks a lot!!!


Actually, I own a Helms 24 tall rig fixed keel sloop that still today outruns every 25 footer and most 30 footers in every regatta I've raced since I purchased her. She has been rock solid and extremely accurate in her heading. Great down wind and extremely fast heading into it. She points tight and her weight is displaced evenly which makes those 40+ days feel like a walk in the park. I fly max while everyone else is reefing and flying small jibs (I got use to the dirty looks too). I've sailed my entire life on many different boats and many different waters. That's why I will stand tall on my Helms. Jack knew what he was doing when it came to boat building. He also personally delivered 90% of his production. Also, Jack's company was located in Irmo, South Carolina (not Florida). His internal layout was more advanced that any production sailing vessel made during the same time era. For me, her bilge has always been dry and the only thing I've done is converted to propane. She has taken everything I've throw at her and still outperforms. Oh, did I mention that she is also 40 yrs old and 86% of all Helms sailboats built are still in use today.


----------

